# What do you think of greenhouse seeds.



## longtimegrower (Jan 27, 2008)

I ordered some seeds from greenhouse seeds and some from mandala seeds. I got a 5 pack of Hymalayan gold and 2 seeds look like they probally will grem one looks like it maybe will germ and the other two look white like the seeds you can smash and they have nothing in them. The mandala seeds look so much better and look like everyone of them will germ. Has anyone used greenhouse and gotten poor looking seeds. Also there weights look like they are really over stateing how much they will produce. Im wanting too see if anyone has had good luck with  greenhouse seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sorry mang never used them but if i were you i would send them an email telling them about the crappy beans you were sent. Who knows they might send ya another round of worthy beans.  *


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 28, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> I ordered some seeds from greenhouse seeds and some from mandala seeds. I got a 5 pack of Hymalayan gold and 2 seeds look like they probally will grem one looks like it maybe will germ and the other two look white like the seeds you can smash and they have nothing in them. The mandala seeds look so much better and look like everyone of them will germ. Has anyone used greenhouse and gotten poor looking seeds. Also there weights look like they are really over stateing how much they will produce. Im wanting too see if anyone has had good luck with  greenhouse seeds.



Never had any trouble at all with greenhouse seeds, good product every time.

Did they come sealed in the original breeders packaging?


----------



## godtea (Jan 28, 2008)

plant them and see what happens . Greenhouse seeds always worked for me


----------

